# Anyone tried the Hydrogen Peroxide Therapy?



## mosepijo

We are 18 days into the Hydrogen Peroxide Therapy. So far my husband and I both have more energy and I definitely sleep better. Haven't slept all night in a very long time. I was wondering if anyone else has done this and how they survived the last two weeks of the therapy as it tastes really nasty. We are at 19 drops of 35% food grade 3 times a day.


----------



## pyramid eleven

I have not heard of this....but I am extremely interested to learn more. I use 35% H2O2 to shock my well once every year or 2. So I do have it on hand. I would love to sleep better and have more energy.
AB


----------



## jamala

please tell us more about this


----------



## glazed

I've been looking into it for a while now ... heard about it on Curezone and Earth Clinic.

I've even read it is good in a nebulizer for breathing treatments.

Problem is: I cannot find 35% food grade ... I think the highest I've been able to find is 12% food grade (I suppose that's better than nothing.)


----------



## frontiergal

http://www.pureh2o2forhealth.com/ I haven't used this company but the sell h202


----------



## mosepijo

I just had a very long post here and went to look up a word and lost everything.... arrrgghh!!!

Here goes again. If I can remember..

http://www.pureh2o2forhealth.com/ This is the company I ordered it from. It is getting harder to get because a lot of the companies are not shipping anymore. 

Full strength 35% food grade can blister the skin. 

You must read about this therapy carefully.

We bought "The One-Minute Cure" The secret to Healing Virtually All Diseases by Madison Cavanaugh.

You can also read online: http://educate-yourself..... "The many Benefits of Hydrogen Peroxide" by Dr. David G. Williams.

This was where we got started.

(More to come in another post)


----------



## mosepijo

Hydrogen Peroxide puts oxygen into your blood. This is what gives you more energy .

What you do is: On the first day you put 3drops of 35% food grade into 8 oz water. One hour before you eat, three times a day. 
The next day, you add another drop until you get up to 25 drops. Then you work back down to 3 drops and this is the maintenance program.

The drawback.... It tastes horrible after you get up to around 10 drops. You cannot put it into anything with sugar to drink. We use Milk now. But still tastes nasty. You just have to chug it down and think it is going to make you better. I do know I have been sleeping great lately and do have more energy considering its been over 100 degrees everyday for a week now. 

There are many uses for H202 even around the farm and with farm animals. You can read about this online. I even ask the owner of our Natural Food store (she is also a midwife and Nutritional expert) about it and she said go for it. She also said there is something called "Cell Power" that does the same thing. You can google about that.


Its very interesting, the more we read about it.
I was hoping there were others out there who had done this and could share their experiences.


----------



## Step

I use a 3%, 2% and 1% solution made from the 35% Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide to disinfect, sterilized and clean just about everything including all raw food. But I'm not convinced that I should be drinking it. 

Our Pancreas along with other cells makes hydrogen peroxide in our body. But, in order for oxygen to be released, the hydrogen-oxygen bond has to be broken. How long does it take before that bond is broken when we drink it, and how much of our good bacteria is destroyed when the H2O2 travels our digestive track? There's no UV rays inside our body, though there are minerals, so perhaps the metals are what breaks the bond. Perhaps someone knows these answers. 

Realistically, if your only having maximum 75 drops a day, even if the molecular bond is broken, only half of those drops turns into oxygen. There are 600 (or something like that) drops per ounce so there doesn't seem to much of anything to make a difference. 

I can get a large quantity of 35% FGHP locally and thought about selling it. But, it's very hot here during the summer and decided to wait till fall. I wound up ordering a gallon from the same company. Shipment was delayed due to 'issues' with UPS, and they're now using FedEx. Anything happens with FedEx, they'll be out of business. Plus, it appears that the other company Eden-'something' is the same company, except priceyer. The freebes were the same and literature had the other company's name on it. 

There really isn't a HazMat problem with shipping the 35%, but it must be shipped ground and USPS doesn't transport liquids of any kind. 

I also thought about buying those Oxygen Sprays, but after a little research decided if I wanted to get extra oxygen into my system... I'll buy a small oxygen tank instead.


----------



## mosepijo

Using Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide
Here are some uses around the house for 3%..

To make 3%.... Use 1 oz. 35%food grade H202 plus 11 oz. distilled water = 3% food grade.

Fruits and Vegetables: Add 1/4 cup 3% H202 to a full sink of cold water. Soak fruits and vegetables 20 to 30 minutes (drain, dry and refrigerate) or spray fruits and vegetables with a solution of 3% hydrogen peroxide. Let stand for a few minutes, then rinse and dry. (E-coli cleaner)

Marinade: Place meat, fish or poultry in a casserole (avoid using aluminum pans). Cover with a dilute solution of equal parts of water and 3% H202. Place loosely covered in refrigerator for 1/2 hour. Rinse and cook.

Kitchen: Keep a spray bottle of 3% hydrogen peroxide in the kitchen. Use it to clean and disinfect counter tops and appliances.

Dishwasher: Also add 2 oz. of 3% hydrogen peroxide to your wash cycle.

Insecticide Spray: Mix 8 oz. black strap molasses or white sugar, and 8 oz. 3% hydrogen peroxide in 1 gallon of water.

Washing/Laundry: Add 8 oz. of 3% to your wash in place of bleaches.

Shower: Keep a spray bottle of 3% hydrogen peroxide in the shower. Spray your body after washing. Avoid the eyes, eyebrows and hair.

Bathing: Use about 2 quarts 3% hydrogen peroxide to a tub of warm water. Soak at least 1/2 hour. Add hot water to maintain temperature.

Facial: Use 3% on a cotton ball as a facial freshener after washing. Keep away from eyes and eyebrows.

Foot Soak: Soak feet in warm 3% H202 until condition is improved.

Mouthwash: Use 3% H202. Add a dash of liquid chlorophyll for flavoring if desired.

Toothpaste: Use baking soda and add enough 3% H202 to make a paste or dip your brush in 3% H202 and brush. Hydrogen peroxide dissolves dental plaque, creates healthy gums, and whitens teeth. Baking soda and hydrogen peroxide makes the best toothpaste.

Cool Mist Vaporizor: Add 12 oz. of 3% food grade hydrogen peroxide or up to 4 oz. of 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide to one gallon of water. Emphysema, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, lung cancer, bronchitis, pneumonia, etc., usually gets better using a cool mist vaporizer filled with a hydrogen peroxide mixture.

Douche: Add 6 tablespoons of 3% H202 to a quart of warm distilled water.

Colonic: Add 1 cup (8 oz.) 3% H202 to 5 gallons warm water. (Do not exceed this amount)

Enema: Add 1 tablespoon of 3% H202 to a quart of warm distilled water.

Seed Sprouting: Add 1 oz. 3% hydrogen peroxide to 1 pint of water and soak the seeds overnight. Add the same amount of hydrogen peroxide each time you rinse the seeds.

House and garden plants: Put 1 oz. 3% hydrogen peroxide in 1 quart of water. Water or mist plants with this solution.

Pets: For small animals (dogs & cats) use 1 oz. 3% H202 to 1 quart of water. I tried this and my dog wouldn't drink it. So I added twice the amount of water and then he would.


----------



## mosepijo

We were suppose to be at 19 drops today but dropped back to 15 as we were getting nauseous 20 min. after taking it. The book says to drop back until you feel better then go on. It wasn't bad but just uncomfortable.


----------



## grimm_mojo

this is very interesting i thought about it once after a buddy of mine told me about it. an now i see were i can get it at a affordable price i may try it out


----------



## pyramid eleven

the link http://educate-yourself does not work...

THANKS for all the great help though.... !


----------



## Step

The link should be http://educate-yourself.org

When I first starting using the 35% Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide, the 1 ounce of HP in 11 ounces of water seemed too strong! I did the math! 

You need 11.65 ounces of water to get a 3.004% solution. The 11 ounces of water and 1 ounce HP yields 3.14% strength solution.


----------



## mosepijo

When you dilute the 1 oz. HP to 11 oz. water. That is for using on cleaning, etc like in the post above. 

When drinking it... it is 1 drop to 8 oz water. ( or unsweetened juice )

We got up to 19 drops but dropped back to 10 because we were having the flu like symptoms. (nauseous, headache, etc.) We are back up to 11 so far and feel fine again. No symptoms at all and increased energy.

Supposedly when you have the flu like symptoms, this is your body getting rid of the toxins. They claim to not stop but just back off a bit until you feel better.

Pyramid Eleven... I'm sorry I forgot to add "org" onto the website.

You can google many things about H202 and get several websites on the subject.

We are finding it more interesting each day as we progress into this.


----------



## Step

> To make 3%.... Use 1 oz. 35%food grade H202 plus 11 oz. distilled water = 3% food grade


Joni, this is wrong! Whomever did the math, copied on every H2O2 site, didn't do the math correctly! 

To get a 3% solution.. divide 35% HP by 3% solution - The amount of water needed to add to the 1 ounce of FGHP, is 11.666 or 11.67 (or 11.65 for those of us who use digital scales that only register .05) ounces of water (NOT 11 ounces of water).

And, for a 3.5% solution, you divide 35 by 3.5 - The amount is *10 *ounces of water (NOT 11 as Dr. Williams said) added to 1 ounce of FGHP. 

Reading the link you provided, I noticed Dr. Williams inconsistancy in referencing 3% and 3.5%.

I have been using FGHP since 2007 as a disinfectant/sanitizer for many things including food and plants, so I already did research, but did it again after you mentioned it. 

I googled Hydrogen Peroxide and came up with the following: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_peroxide - 

The first part of this information has a lot of chemistry.. so for those not inclined, I suggest going down to: 

*Reactions

Decomposition*

Then read the rest of the page to the end, including some of the references.

Since you said you had nausia, and are experiencing flu like symptoms.. *Hydrogen Peroxide is given to animals as an emeric (for vomiting)* 

Then I googled Hydrogen Peroxide as an emeric in humans, http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080310002923AASfnj2

The CDC says the following regarding use in humans: *this is from the cdc
Ingestion of dilute solutions of hydrogen peroxide may result in vomiting, mild gastrointestinal irritation, gastric distension, and on rare occasions, gastrointestinal erosions or embolism (blockage of blood vessels by air bubbles). Ingestion of solutions of 10-20% strength produces similar symptoms, but exposed tissues may also be burned. Ingestion of even more concentrated solutions, in addition to the above, may also induce rapid loss of consciousness followed by respiratory paralysis.*
---------------------------------------

I then did a Google Search for "ingestion of 3% hydrogen peroxide" and got an
answer to another question I hadn't googled yet, and is as follows:

http://health.yahoo.com/experts/healthnews/78/hydrogen-peroxide-a-warning-and-a-dangerous-scam/

*Unfortunately, those oxygen molecules do not get into the red blood cells that carry oxygen to body tissues. Rather, hydrogen peroxide leads to the formation of dangerous free radicals - which many of the same comsumers, ironically, are probably trying to control by taking antioxidants like vitamin E.[/B]

FREE RADICALS!?!? ... Here's a publication discussing a change in disposition with reduced food intake, but it's the hydrogen peroxide naturally produced in our body. 

How Oxidative Stress May Help Prolong Life
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/05/090528203726.htm

I don't know the extent of creditable research Dr. Williams did, but I do know that most of the sites selling FGHP pretty much say the same thing, including giving the wrong amount of water to add in with the 1 ounce of FGHP for a 3% solution.

However, there are 600 standardized drops in one fluid ounce. One fluid ounce (600 drops) and 11.67 fluid ounces of water makes a 3% HP solution that has 10% volume of oxygen. Even if HP's oxygen did get into our blood, how much oxygen do you think 18 or 20 drops out of 600 would produce?

In the Veterinary World - according to my reading, HP is a known carcinogen to animals and though it doesn't appear to be carcinogen in humans, the jury is still out. But, unquestionably, HP does destroy cells and even in small amounts, ingesting it has the potential of being more harmful than helpful, and perhaps the symptoms your experiencing is the toxic affect HP is having on your body rather than the action of releasing toxins from your body.*


----------



## mosepijo

STEP Thank you for the info. Yes the math is wrong on making the 3%.

There are so many treatments out there that people want to try so they can feel better.
I for one do not like the Medical profession. Like they always said. "Why do they call them Practitioners?" 
I can go to a doctor here, tell him I haven't slept good in years, I have a bone spur on my foot, I need more energy, etc. ............ He would give me "Drugs" (which cause other side effects) Charge me a fortune, want to see me again. And chances are, I would still feel the same.

My naturopath who has helped me over the years said to give it a try or use her "Cellpower" from her store (Works the same). I do know, that I have slept so good the last two weeks, I do have more energy during the day and right up until bedtime. And my heal spur that I have had for over year only hurts about once a week. And all I have spent is $49. for a gallon of FGHP.

Its hard to know the credibility of anyone on the computer. They can say whatever. Althou, the credibility of the FDA isn't so great either. 

There are always two sides of everything when it concerns your health.. We always read as much as we can, both sides, before we start. Usually you just follow the money and know which side to believe.


----------



## Pony

When Bud D Dawg ate rat poison, I gave him H2O2 and he horked almost immediately.

But if it works for someone at the lower dilutions and makes you feel better, go for it. I have a fairly rudimentary understanding of cell structure, and feel it is best to set up my body so that it produces the things it's supposed to, e.g., keeping my pancreas healthy so it produces the H2O2.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## mosepijo

Yep... Different strokes for different folks...

I don't have insurance, don't want insurance. Don't want to take drugs that the doctor prescribes. That is why we research things on our own. And also try to keep ourselves healthy. Doctor Free for 52 years is not bad


----------



## Pony

I don't have insurance either (long story, but it boils down to the fact that I won't support a corrupt bureaucracy).

I do have to go to the doctor, though, because I haven't found any "natural" way to treat fibromyalgia. At this point, it's take the meds or lie in bed all day with pain and fatigue.


----------



## Jaclynne

Here is a site I use for dilution formulas. It's pretty handy for math challenged.
http://www.silvermedicine.org/conversionform2.html

I use FG H2O2 in a nebulizer at 1.5% dilution. Its been a miracle for treating chronic bronchitis and asthma.

Jackie


----------



## scott

Pony said:


> I don't have insurance either (long story, but it boils down to the fact that I won't support a corrupt bureaucracy).
> 
> I do have to go to the doctor, though, because I haven't found any "natural" way to treat fibromyalgia. At this point, it's take the meds or lie in bed all day with pain and fatigue.




http://www.watercure2.org/

http://www.watercure2.org/fibromyalgia.htm


----------

